# Boxing Day/NYD hunt meets



## handbagsandhay (12 December 2018)

Putting this here as opposed to area board so as not to upset any anti hunters, Does anyone know where these still run in either Edinburgh and Lothians, Scottish Borders or SW Scotland areas?  I have never hunted myself but used to love going along at the gathering before the hunt to see the horses and dogs but it is difficult to see online where these will be (understandably given the current sab situation)  I could be in either of the three areas of the festive period so am quite flexible on area.  I do have a friend who hunts but she goes home (to Wales) so that is just a tad too far!

Thanks


----------



## Vodkagirly (12 December 2018)

The hunts near me always meet at the same place every nyd and boxing day. Might be worth a Google you find where they have been before


----------



## Shay (12 December 2018)

There are plenty of anti hunting folk on this forum and in this room.  I would not worry about engaging in any lawful activity.  This issue is their not yours.

Most hunts make their boxing day and new years (not always on new years day itself) published meets.  You can find out details by checking the Countryside alliacne page here http://www.countryside-alliance.org...ryside Alliance&dm_i=44G9,FLTS,1MIOBI,1S2IA,1  or by checking your local hunt's webpages.


----------



## Bernster (14 December 2018)

Or try a drag hunt as they will publish details?


----------



## handbagsandhay (17 December 2018)

Thanks for the replies I will have a further little trawl online!


----------



## Quadro (3 January 2019)

A bit late but pm me as i am in that area


----------



## handbagsandhay (4 January 2019)

Thanks for the replies.  I ended up in Denholm in the Borders!  A wonderful meet!


----------

